# Colour Varnish Advice for Gates and WIP Gate Restoration



## DOOGYREV (22 Jun 2011)

*Hello all,

I was after some advice on how to transform these gates*







*So that they look like these*






*I was thinking a Sadolin Teak Stain and varnish or a Ronseal Medium Oak.

Any advice please?*


----------



## RogerBoyle (22 Jun 2011)

Doogy
This may be your best bet http://www.holkhamlinseedpaints.co.uk/
Not used it for years now( nearly 12) but when i did it was effective 
So i cant really vouch for how well it goes on now 
Or as you say a teak stain/varnish 
Either way you have got a heck of a sanding job on it LOL

Roger


----------



## Woodfinish Man (24 Jun 2011)

Stunning gates, or they will be once they've been refinished.

If you're after one of the best exterior finishes then I'd definitely recommend Jotun's Butinox 1 - Hazel or Mahogany.
Samples are available too. It's an exterior microporous finish that needs two coats and should be left for 24 hours between coats.

I hope this helps.

Ian McAslan


----------



## DOOGYREV (25 Jun 2011)

RogerBoyle":x8h6egnl said:


> Doogy
> This may be your best bet http://www.holkhamlinseedpaints.co.uk/
> Not used it for years now( nearly 12) but when i did it was effective
> So i cant really vouch for how well it goes on now
> ...


 
Cheers Roger, some good products on your link although what Ian has recommended sounds perfect for the job. 
Not looking forward to sanding them, can you believe they are less then 1 year old, the company that fitted them just left them completely untreated, which is a shame as they have been so well made,(me thinks the company that supplied and fitted them had nothing to do with the manufacture) My clients origanal to the gate company was the second picture, he saw the gates somewhere and took the pic on his iphone and said I want some gates that look like that. well you can see its not quite what he asked for, the gap at the bottom is over 1" and they touch at the top, which has only been rectified with cover fillet which is as wide as the styles.


----------



## DOOGYREV (25 Jun 2011)

Woodfinish Man":yft2im4j said:


> Stunning gates, or they will be once they've been refinished.
> 
> If you're after one of the best exterior finishes then I'd definitely recommend Jotun's Butinox 1 - Hazel or Mahogany.
> Samples are available too. It's an exterior microporous finish that needs two coats and should be left for 24 hours between coats.
> ...


 
Yes they are stunning gates, although sadly not my creation, as mentioned above, I only got recommended to him after he had the gates fitted, I am sure that whoever made them would be shocked if they knew what they looked like now, but I do intend to make them stunning again, the product you recommended sounds perfect (Norwegian sold it to me) but cant seem to find any suppliers that do samples. could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## RogerBoyle (25 Jun 2011)

For some reason my reply didnt post lol
Try again

Doogy

I really do hate to see workmanship like that 
The company that installed them should be shot for leaving them like that 
But then again so should the owner for letting them get away with it LOL

I agree with you about the link that Ian posted as well looks like a better product for this application 

Keep us posted on them please doogy as i for one would like to see them when they are finished

Roger


----------



## DOOGYREV (25 Jun 2011)

RogerBoyle":2lkrnw7d said:


> Doogy
> 
> I really do hate to see workmanship like that
> The company that installed them should be shot for leaving them like that
> ...


 
He didn't let them get away with it, I sent him a proforma and they have agreed to reimburse him for what I am charging :lol:


----------



## RogerBoyle (25 Jun 2011)

Nice one 
Glad to hear that 

=D> =D> =D> 

Roger


----------



## DOOGYREV (12 Jul 2011)

I thought I would give you an update on the gates.

I had last Thursday & Friday Booked three weeks ago, but due to sods law and typical British weather, couldn’t make a start till yesterday.






This is what I was faced with










I made a start trying various methods to find the optimal way of bringing them back to life






Once I had the back of one of the gates finished to a certain stage I had found my system and technique (three types of sander and a card scraper)






and got the rest done that afternoon


----------



## DOOGYREV (12 Jul 2011)

I went with what you suggested Woodfinish Man, and put the first coat on today, it goes on well, I do like this stuff, thanks Ian.






I got some swatches and went with Teak in the end as the wood is already quite orangey underneath its weathered exterior, I reckon it will be a pretty good match once it gets a second coat


















Dagnamit, I just noticed that I missed a bit #-o


----------



## Furtree (13 Jul 2011)

... but did you do **underneath** the gates too!?  

(More seriously, I am aware just how often many painters omit doing so -- the hasty cheapskates! -- then the door rots on the bottom rail... Oh well, -- gives us chippies summink to do I spose!)


----------



## DOOGYREV (14 Jul 2011)

Yes I did underneath, everywhere but the little bit under the hinge on the back.

Hardly needed any rubbing down, here they are all finished


----------

